# Meadow mushrooms are still coming up.



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

I was on my way to the woods to hunt squirrels last week when I noticed a couple of mushrooms growing along the edge of a newly planted wheat field. They were "good" so I took them home and had them on hamburgers. The ground was really dry and I figured if we got some rain that more might emerge. Well we got plenty of rain the last 2 days so I went back. More were up alright. They were really easy to spot in the sprouted green wheat. I found several 4-5" across and one old one as big as my hat! I brought plenty home and left the smaller "buttons." By tomorrow they will be opened up.
Here's a big one.


----------



## Crayfish Trapper (Dec 19, 2010)

I saw a bunch of those yesterday... What are they?


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

Did they have an anise smell to them and stain slightly yellow ? The ring underneath should have been patchy too, and of a good size. Most likely they are Horse Mushrooms, Agaricus arvensis


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

We always called them "pink bottoms" because the gills under the cap are pink. They are commonly known as "meadow" mushrooms. Before they open fully they are called "buttons." Their scientific name is *Agaricus campestris.* When they age to the point that the gills turn black they are too far gone to eat, but while the gills are pink they are yummy. I think they are the same mushrooms as the white ones sold in grocery stores.

http://honest-food.net/2012/11/29/meadow-mushroom-recipe-escoffier/


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

I would have to agree with Mushroom Jack's answer. The size of of that mushrooms fits the criteria of the Horse mushroom. Much larger then the smaller cousin the 
pink bottoms/meadows.


----------



## fjm3 (May 22, 2012)

yep, jack's right, they look like the meadow variety on steroids.


----------



## Johnr (Dec 13, 2000)

Pink bottoms

Sent from my PG06100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

